

Former UT Supreme Court Justice & religious leader on religion & civil rights - ensignavenger
http://newsroom.lds.org/ldsnewsroom/eng/news-releases-stories/religious-freedom

======
ensignavenger
Why am I posting this on HN? First, because Oaks is a brilliant Professor of
Law, and second because I wanted to expose the community to an elegant
expression of a different point of view than what they might be used to
hearing on the issues of Church and State. I want to hear your thoughts on
what Dallin H. Oaks has set forth.

~~~
jacquesm
> Why am I posting this on HN?

Beats me.

> An active member of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, a
> disciple of Jesus Christ.

Ah, now I get it.

~~~
ensignavenger
Glad you got it, I actually thought it was a sound legal argument. I don't
expect many of my fellow HN readers to agree, but I thought they might find it
interesting.

